# How's Singapore



## livingin (Sep 25, 2013)

Hey there! 

Its been so long since I went back to Singapore! Wondering how is the place turning out? Can't wait for my annual leave so that I can go back home and visit!


----------



## KevinKK (Jan 2, 2013)

Nice but expensive, I am paying double what I was paying in HK for rent... But the two bedroom I am renting is HUGE


----------



## StevieStiles (Sep 6, 2013)

Same old Singapore. You just missed the F1. Do check out the River Safari, its new and is quite a nice experience to be there.


----------



## Kapilsuthar (Oct 8, 2013)

Need somebody's help to get a job in singapore... I have 2 yrs experience in international sales for steel products


----------



## bennyjohn (Oct 10, 2013)

Its still same. Night safari, zoo, bird park and so many places for the children to enjoy


----------



## deanclark (Aug 10, 2012)

I'm agreed with all above. Nice place for enjoyment. Awesome for children as well as for youngsters. You will get good and affordable night clubs and pubs as well as restaurants. But for that you need to search buddy!!!


----------



## cyap (Oct 27, 2013)

crowded, but u need to know all the places to chill away from crowds


----------



## deanclark (Aug 10, 2012)

You will get crowd only in pubs or clubs, otherwise good place for enjoyment and you will loved the Singaporean culture as well as food.


----------



## leizzz (Nov 14, 2013)

Food is good as always!


----------



## AnheuserBusch (Oct 6, 2013)

it's getting pretty crowded i'd say


----------

